# Some new Cyps this season



## fundulopanchax (May 16, 2008)

Finally the weather has warmed enough for flowers. We have had some warm days but the nights have been hitting the mid-30s so the buds have remained only partially opened. But finally a couple of new plants (for me) are blooming.

The first is Cyp henryi. I got two plants last fall from the interesting new stock that Vermont Ladyslipper added to their list last year. The henryi's I have had have had dark, dull green flowers - not attractive. These have flowers that are fluorescent in sunlight. I am very pleased. The first flower is open; you can see the other plant with flowers opening in the background:






This is Cyp Carolin. It is really a form of Cyp Aki since it is our large yellow (pubescens) x macranthos var speciosum. The RHS still recognizes speciosum as a separate species for registration purposes: 





There should be quite a few more new ones opening in the next few days.

Ron


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2008)

very nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2008)

Carolin's colors are not quite to my liking, but the extra wide petals are very nice! Those henryi from VT Ladyslipper don't look quite like the pure species - perhaps there is some segawai blood in there?


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2008)

Hello Tom
segawaii has red points on the pouch


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 16, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Carolin's colors are not quite to my liking, but the extra wide petals are very nice! Those henryi from VT Ladyslipper don't look quite like the pure species - perhaps there is some segawai blood in there?



I wonder the same thing. There are lots of henryi photos around and they all look like the muddy green things I have had in the past. Perhaps one day I will be able to obtain real segawai to see! So far the plants appear very healthy.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2008)

Nice. My makasin seedlings are coming along nicely but I'm killing the parvi.


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2008)

I'm definitely partial to the Carolin! Nice goin' Ron!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 16, 2008)

Love the henryi!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2008)

I love them both....I'm excited because my kentuckiense is in bud! Eric


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 18, 2008)

The Cyp henryi. is very cool


----------

